# My new fancy mice girl group



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

these are the girls i got from a breeder. I'am very happy to have them! they are so tame. a huge difference between my other mice from a animal school were i do my education.

with proud i announce my girls

Dot
(Black with one white spot on her head)


pinky
(Blue/white Hereford)


zoë
(splashed/Siamese red eyed)


Noa
(splashed beige / rumpwhite) 


Coco
(Choco)


Baby
(hereford broken marked)


I don't know if the colours are right or wrong? but this is what the breeder has said the colours are


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Lovely collection of ladies  I'm not knowledgeable enough to confirm colours etc although most do seem accurate.

Are they just for pets or are you starting a breeding colony?


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

for now only as pets, well i consider maybe to want one litter. don't know whitch doe yet. because i have to ask premission from the breeder and the other mice are from my school and don't have good strong genes and maybe some inbreed so i'm not gonna breed with those 3, even tho my satin beige/champagne doe is very beautiful but i don't know her background.

but maybe in the future i put a doe with a male together.


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

this is my satin beige/champagne girl
she's getting a siamese marked nose now.


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Ah, now I think that one is a cream. Champagne is the pink eyed version and she's very light in colour. I have a cream satin too  they're beautiful aren't they!


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Here's my cream satin Pearl with her current litter


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Cream satin bubbas, some piebald with a paler colour (so maybe I have beiges?)









My keeper doe <3


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

very beautiful! haha finally she have a colour! i wasn't sure about her's


----------



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

somehow i really like the black ones with the little marking  they look so cute.


----------



## MouseMaid (Apr 7, 2015)

I think I may have just become smitten with creams  Very nice


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

They're gorgeous!


----------



## somuchforsubtlety (Oct 3, 2015)

@Linnymouse: Wow you have such a beautiful colony of mice, so many lovely shades, hues and combination of colors. 

@NexivRed: Pearl's litter is looking extraordinary!  look at that fur! :mrgreen: Cannot believe that I will be able to call two of them my own!!! I am so lucky :!: :love1


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

thank you all i 'am very happy with all of them. but one is missing i really want to own a satin and/or long haired gold/orange doe! soo gordious!!


----------



## somuchforsubtlety (Oct 3, 2015)

@Linnymouse: Oh yes, an orange long-haired would be lovely. If your mice were mine, I personally would go for a long-haired orange with blue: to tie all the colors beautifully together, and because blue and red/orange is such a stunning combination. But that's just me


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

i agree love to have a orange with blue or only blue!! with satin or long hair!

i want to show my newest mouse doe that i get today!


----------

